# "Northern Limit Line" depicts 2002 naval skirmish between ROKN, North Korea



## CougarKing (31 Oct 2015)

A film depicting modern naval combat between corvette size vessels: This is not to be confused with the sinking of the ROKS _Cheonan_ a couple of years ago:

The Northern Limit - movie trailer


----------



## jollyjacktar (31 Oct 2015)

Looks interesting, Korean movies are usually pretty good quality.


----------



## jeffb (31 Oct 2015)

You can stream it here: http://www.dramatv.tv/watch-drama/northern-limit-line-2015--ep-1-english-sub.html

Looks good. Korea has remarkably good cinema. Check out "The Admiral" on Netflix as well.


----------



## jollyjacktar (31 Oct 2015)

Thanks, I've watched some of the first little bit.  As always with a "navy" movie there's someone doing aimless sparking with a grinder or welding set up.  The guy might be a CPO, but he can't weld for shit.  Just dragging the electrode across the make sparks...  ;D


----------

